# Sad Day Need My Friends



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

This is the day we never wanted to come..... Our LIZZIE GIRL is gone, I find it so hard... EDDIE BUCK my DH wrote about it up in countryside families
"HERE'S TO YOU LIZZIE GIRL"
Please keep us in your Prayers.
Thanks for being our friends,
bopeep


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Lizzie. Hope tomorrow is better than today.

-Joy


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I posted on the thread in CF. I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing our animal companions is such a hard thing. I'm sure she's having fun running green fields chasing rabbits, but I think a little peice of their heart is connected to ours so they'll be able to find us when we cross over.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your Lizzie. We do become attached, don't we? And there seems to be one special one that steals your heart more than any before or after. I hope your tomorrow is easier.

Halo


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't read the other post but I know how hard this must be for you and you family.. I hope you have lots of good memories that will get you thru these hard times... Prayers for you all..QB


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I understand....


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You All, she is definitely that one and only that comes but once in a life time.
Thank You Again,
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry, I know how attached we can become to our pets, they're just like children to many people. Try and remember all the good times you had with her.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Bless your hearts. I know the feeling.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I really understand, now you don't think you will ever quit hurting. It's been seven months here and I can now look at my Max's picture and smile instead of crying.

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

(((HUGS)))) and prayers to you. I hope it will get easier everyday for you.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You All Again, I went to work today but poor EDDIE BUCK was home all day, by himself and it was pretty hard on him, we are trying to stay busy, but that is hard sometime. She will always be our Little Girl and we have sooooo many good memories.

Thanks Again,
bopeep


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so very sorry. I hope in the days to come your memories of happy times with Lizzie will help to ease your heart.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

i am sorry to hear about your special four footed friend. she was very fortunate to have you as an owner, when the time is right i hope you find another friend to share your home with, people like you are just too nice to not have a special pet.

hugs to you

ar


----------

